# Labrador Retriever Club of Central Ontario FT



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Should be a great weekend for LRCCO FT -- weather sounds perfect -- looking forward to being there -- besides great way to start two weeks vacation


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Will be there on Sunday -- Maxx running Junior against two sisters Ebony and Lady -- brother Trooper is running Qual on Saturday -- so could be interesting weekend for littermates; best of luck to all -- as well wishing good luck to Dana in continuing great performance in Junior


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*Orangeville*

Mike 
Wife Marty will be there with 1 in the Q and 3 in the Amateur, look her up and say hello.
Staying at the Highland Pines Campground section P
Dave K


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Dave -- certainly look forward to meeting Marty -- heard nothing but great things about you both -- if miss opportunity at LRCCO is Marty running Long Point -- she doesn't want to miss out on great Tailgate Dinner


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*Long Point*

I will not be at the LROC this weekend but as I said Marty will, we will be at Long Point as Marty is one of the open judges, me I get to handle the 3 in the amateur and 1 in the Q next weekend. I have not been to Long Point before and I feel as though I have missed out. The tailgate is a highpoint. 

Both of us will be back to Long Point at the end of June for the Horseshoe HT as we are judging together for one of the masters and then I am judging the senior.

Thank you for the kind words as we feel very accepted by our Canadian friends.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Forgot Marty's judging Open -- and I'll see you at Amateur as I'm one of marshalls -- hope you have a great time running at Long Point -- I'm sure we'll meet up there -- looking forward to it


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any results????


----------



## Davadar (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are the results from the Open:

1. 06 NFTCH FTCH Big Guns Big Chill owner Murray Murphy (Chuck Dygos)
2. Haileysbluff American Justice owner Peter Neilsen (Lorne Langevin)
3. Live The Dream owner Dave Broomhead (Darlene Scott)
4. Canterbury's Chaucer owner Donna Woolham (Dan Devos)

I am home today, hope someone can fill in the rest of the results.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Hope I get this all right 
AMATEUR
1Coletta Bay Magnolia Gar Clark
2Trifecta's Shag-Ededlic Lydia Rustmann
3??AFTCH Eba's Cash Investment
4Jaybar's Madison Avenue Lorraine Hare
CMs
Bluenorth's Crooked Lake Cory Bob Tolles
FTCH Bluenorth's Nubile Tessie Ron Malton
FTCH GMH Dudley Do Right XXII CDX AM/MH Shirley Greener
Mjolnir's Daisy Mae Peter Martin
Jerryru's Cosmic Force Larry Coe

Junior had 10 dogs back after 2nd series -- don't know final results


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Junior Results
1 Shirley Greener Mjolnir's That'll Be The Day
2 Chuck Dygos RPM's Hard As A Rock
3 Dan DeVos Mjolnir's Dana of Longpoint
4 Duckblind Flying Dutchman Don Little
CM Razor's Carbon Copy Don Little


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats to fellow long point meember Gar Clark on your Am win.
Glynn


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats for a well-deserved win in Am to fellow Long Pointer as well as Team Baypoint player -- way to go Gar -- looking forward to Long Point trial


----------

